# IE Fenster ohne toolbar etc.



## Morpheus (16. März 2003)

Hi!

Wie kann man ein IE Fenster erstellen, das keine Toolbar, Scrollbar usw. hat? Ich kenne das Script: 

<a onClick="window.open('extern/Contact.htm','','toolbar=0,status=0,scrollbars=0,resizable=0,width=300,height=150')

Aber das möchte ich nicht benutzen weil es von einigen Popup Filtern geblockt werden kann..

Kann man net einfach schon in Dreamweaver oder einfach durch html Befehle eine html so definieren, dass sie keine Toolbar etc. hat?

THX,Morpheus


----------



## Fabian H (16. März 2003)

Nachträgliches ändern der Fensterattribute get AFAIK net!


----------

